# Masks!



## red (May 10, 2008)

I swear, what us women won't do for the "sake of beauty"

Masks are great, not sure if they really work ...but psychologically makes us feel better .. so here it goes 

Ok I'll go first, today I did a mask to cleanse the pores, its by Origins, it's got charcoal in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










thanks for not laughing, but if you do, I'll laugh with you


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 10, 2008)

My favorites are the Queen Helene ones... cheap and effective. I even got my boyfriend into using it


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (May 11, 2008)

I'm not laughing at you, I use that Origins one too! I found one today that people.com reccomended that is from pangea organics, might check that out after finals are over.


----------



## quinntastic (May 12, 2008)

Clear Improvement is one of my favorites!  I also use Drink Up by Origins.  That is my favorite skin care line.


----------



## ratmist (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_My favorites are the Queen Helene ones... cheap and effective. I even got my boyfriend into using it_

 





  I agree.  My favourite is Queen Helene's Mint Julep mask.  It is the best I've ever used.  I wish they sold it in the UK.  I have to import it from the US or stock up when I'm at home.


----------



## Temptasia (May 12, 2008)

The three I use:
1. Aspirin Mask
2. Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal mask
3. Origins Clean Energy deep cleansing oil (massage, leave on for 5 minutes, then rinse off)

I use the charcoal mask too


----------



## elektra513 (May 12, 2008)

Origins Clear Improvement is like the Dyson of facial masks, man!!! Hardcore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to buy more...hmm

Right now I use (rarely) Murad Clarifying mask. It's good too. If only in my head it makes it all better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another vote for the oldie but goodie queen helene mint julep...


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 13, 2008)

that mint julep mask makes my sensitive skin burn soooo badly =[


----------



## widdershins (Jun 14, 2008)

The menthol in the mint julep mask also burns my face! I turn beet red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really like using an aspirin mask. I add a little bit of honey to it for antibacterial and healing purposes. I also really like LUSH masks when I can get 'em fresh.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 15, 2008)

The last time I used it, it burned me too! But my friends like it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My skin has been getting more sensitive as I get older, because I could use it when I was younger...oh well.


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 16, 2008)

One of the my favorite masks that I use is the Sekkisie Black Beauty Mask. It's a peel off and it doesnt crumble! It even gets rid of black heads and obviously dry skin. : )


----------



## Lissa (Jun 16, 2008)

This Origins mask seems really popular, might have to check that out! 

I use the aspirin mask. Also Dermalogica Multivitamin Power Recovery mask (or something like that) - nice orangey colour and really moisturising, I like to use it before a night out as it makes the skin glow. Sometimes I leave it on over night too. (I bought it after reading that Victoria Beckham calls it her 'ambulance in a bottle' lol).

Also the Mint Julep mask, I bought it on ebay as we can't get it here. It's very good, but I find it so hard to get out of the tube!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 16, 2008)

masks i use:
Body Shop Ionic Clay Mask - i like that i can see where the mask has pulled junk out of my pores (it dries pale green and you can see dark green where the oil and dirt comes out)

Body Shop Warming Mineral Mask - makes my skin baby smooth

Arbonne Exfoliating Masque with thermal infusion. - super smooth skin and refined pores

i dont think its psychological, i do believe that masks help improve your skin. 
i used the arbonne mask last night and my skin is undeniably smoother from the exfoliation and my pores are more refined.


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

I love Queen Helene's Mint Julep mask. I got it at Walgreens when I lived in FL but I can't seem to find it in NY.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 22, 2008)

Which masks work best especially for getting rid of the clogging on nose pores? I've been ISO of a good one but have no idea where to start. TIA lovely ladies!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 22, 2008)

Leave the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator on as a mask and it works wonders!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 23, 2008)

I use Elemis Herbal Lavender Repair Mask and it's absolutely gorgeous. Rather than just sit on your skin, it soaks in and then you just wash off the residue. If you apply just a thin layer you can even sleep in it!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 23, 2008)

i vote 4 queen helene too. u cannot beat it. it drys up pimples like a mofo.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 27, 2008)

Soothing cheapie but goodie--Freeman Avocado/Oatmeal Mask. I used this when I was younger and just found it again. Not as harsh as the Queen Helene.


----------

